# Welches Notebook soll ich nehmen?



## SESOFRED (15. Dezember 2010)

Das hier?
ASUS N53JQ-SZ137V

Systemtyp	Notebook
Integrierte Peripheriegeräte	Stereo-Lautsprecher, drahtlose LAN-Antenne, Bluetooth-Antenne
Breite	39.1 cm
Tiefe	26.6 cm
Höhe	4 cm
Gewicht	2.9 kg
Prozessor
Prozessor	Intel Core i7 740QM / 1.73 GHz
RAM
Installierte Anzahl	4 GB / 8 GB (Max)
Technologie	DDR3 SDRAM - 1066 MHz
Formfaktor	SO-DIMM, 204-polig
Konfigurationsmerkmale	2 x 2 GB
Festplatte	500 GB - Serial ATA-150 - 7200 rpm
Optische Speicher
Typ	DVD-Writer/BD-ROM
Kartenleser
Typ	7-in-1 Kartenleser
Display
Display-Typ	39.6 cm ( 15.6" ) TFT
LCD-Hintergrundbeleuchtungs-Technologie	LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung
Max. Auflösung	1920 x 1080
Breitbild-Bildschirm	Ja
Besonderheiten	Zero Bright Dot, glänzend
Video
Grafikprozessor / Hersteller	NVIDIA GeForce GT 425M
Videospeicher	1 GB DDR3 SDRAM
Audio
Audioausgang	Soundkarte
Besonderheiten	ASUS SonicMaster, ASUS Bang & Olufsen ICEpower, SonicFocus
Audioeingang	Mikrofon
Notebook-Kamera
Kameratyp	Integriert
Sensorauflösung	2 Megapixel
Eingabeperipheriegeräte
Typ	Tastatur, Touchpad
Schnittstellen	2 x Hi-Speed USB - USB Typ A, 4-polig 
1 x SuperSpeed USB - 9-polig USB Typ A 
1 x Display / Video - HDMI - HDMI Typ A, 19-polig 
1 x eSATA / Hi-Speed USB - Hi-Speed USB / eSATA - 11-polig USB/eSATA 
1 x Netzwerk - Ethernet 10Base-T/100Base-TX/1000Base-T - RJ-45 
1 x Mikrofon - Ausgabe - Mini-Phone 3,5 mm 
1 x Kopfhörer - Ausgabe - Mini-Phone 3,5 mm 
1 x Display / Video - VGA - HD D-Sub (HD-15), 15-polig

Technologie	6 Zellen
Installierte Anzahl	1
Kapazität	4400 mAh



Oder das hier?
XMG A510 ADVANCED GAMING NOTEBOOK 39,6CM (15,6")

	39,6cm (15,6") Full-HD (1920*1080) Glare mit LED-Backlight
Grafik:	ATI® Mobility Radeon™ HD 5650 1024MB GDDR3 RAM
Features: DirectX® 11

Intel® HD Graphics bis zu 1768MB RAM 
Prozessoren Intel Core i7 740QM / 1.73 GHz
Features: DirectX® 10, HDMI 1.3a, Intel® Clear Video, Intel® Clear Video HD
Arbeitsspeicher:	bis zu 8192MB SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz (Dual Channel)
Festplatten:	128Gb SSD Crucial C300
Laufwerk:	SATA-II Blu-ray-/DVD-Combolaufwerk bzw. Blu-ray Brenner
Sound:	High Definition Audio, 2 Lautsprecher, integriertes Mikrofon
Tastatur:	Chocolate - Design, 99 Tasten inkl. separatem Nummernblock
Touchpad:	Multi gesture Touchpad mit Scrollfunktion
Schnittstellen:	3-in-1 Cardreader (MMC/MS/SD), eSATA/USB, HDMI out, Kopfhörer, Mikrofon, RJ-45 Netzwerkanschluss, 2x USB 2.0 (Power-USB), VGA
Kommunikation:	1x interne 10/100/1000Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte, 1x Intel® Centrino® Wireless Adapter (optional), 1x interner Bluetooth™-Adapter (2.1 EDR), 1x 1,3MP Webcam
Sicherheit:	Kensington® Lock, BIOS-Passwort
Abmessungen:	376,5 x 250,5 x 20,7-34,9 mm (B x T x H)
Gewicht:	2,5kg inkl. Akku
Stromversorgung:	90W Netzteil
6 Zellen Li-Ionen Akku 4500 mAh (ca. 2,5 Stunden)


Danke für eure Antworten.

mfg

Sesofred


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es um Spielepower geht, dann definitiv das zweite - die 5650 ist ein gutes Stück stärker als die 425m, nur bei ein paar Konsolenportierungen (wegen nvidia) ist die 425m gleich oder manchmal auch besser (zB Fifa 11, was aber so oder so mit über 60FPS bei high läuft)


----------



## SESOFRED (15. Dezember 2010)

Sind die Karten nicht ziemlich gleich auf?

Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2010)

Schau Dir lieber die genauen links zu den Notebookchips an, da wirst Du sehen, dass der 425m oft zb 35-40FPS schafft, der 5650 aber eher 40-50FPS wie zB bei BF BC2 auf mittel. 

Was würde denn für Dich für das erste Notebook sprechen, was das zweite nicht kann/hat? Es kann natürlich sein, dass DAS dann für DICH das wichtigere wäre. Rein für Spiele aber sollte die 5650 im Schnitt besser sein.


----------



## SESOFRED (15. Dezember 2010)

Hast Du auch einen Benchmark im Vergleich?
Denn wenn man die beiden Vergleicht gibt es auch Spiele wo die GT schneller ist.
Im vergleich ist die 425er einen Tacken schneller siehe hier. http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-Geforce-GT-425M.34113.0.html
Für das Asus spricht das Full HD Display und das BRD Laufwerk der Bang & Olufsen Sound. 
Ich werde das Notebook hauptsächlich im Zug nutzen um Filme zu sehen und z.b Civ 5 zu spielen.
Shooter werden nicht auf dem Book gezockt.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich schrieb ja, dass die 425m auch mal schneller ist, aber was heißt "wie Du hier siehst" ? Genau diesen Link hab ich mit dem entsprechenden zur 5650 vergleichen, da ist bei den ganzen neueren anspruchsvolleren SPielen ist die 5650 an sich eher vorne ^^


Mafia 2: 39/33; 44/37*
Starcraft 2: 37/27; 45/30*
Metro (min+mittel): 59/30; 56/27*
BF BC2 (m+m): 45/36; 63/47*
CoD MW2: 46/39; 55/39*
Risen (m+m): 77/34; 83/37
NFS Shift: 46/33; 44/31 

Die ersten beiden Zahlen ist die 425m auf mittel und hoch bzw. min+mittel, die zweiten sind von der 5605, wobei die Werte mit Sterchnen nur mit nem i5 als CPU sind, kann also mit nem i7 besser sein.


Und Full-HD hat das andere doch auch ^^ Aber das zieht die SPieleleistung natürlich sogar nochmal runter, und bringt wiederum bei so nem kleinen Display an sich nix - die Smybole werden da im Gegenteil sogar sehr klein, da viele Anwendungen feste Pixel-Maße für Menüs und Fenster haben... Das wär für mich absolut nix, bist Du da sicher, dass Du das willst?


----------



## SESOFRED (16. Dezember 2010)

Zum Filmegucken und hier und da mal ein speil sollte das Full HD Display doch OK sein.
Was denkst Du läuft CIV 5 gut auf dem Notebook?
Was mich etwas wundert ist das die 425 in Benchmarks immer vor der 5650ist zb. 3D Mark 03.05,06, Vantage
Ich glaube das die 425 mit * gekennzeichnet was bedeutet das es sich um die wahrscheinliche Pos. handelt.
Und ein paar FPS sollte der Q i7 740 schon mehr bringen wie du schon gesagt hast.
Das zweite Notebook ist auch ca. 100€ teurer wegen der SSD.

Ist das Asus denn schlecht?

Ich denke das ich das Asus nehmen werde und in einem Jahr wenn die SSD's
günstiger sind ne 256GB einbauen werde.
Weist Du ob man ne 2,5Zoll oder ne 1,8zoll ssd benötigt?

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2010)

Das Asus ist sicher nicht schlecht. Ich meine eben nur, dass die 5650 an sich im Schnitt vor allem bei neueren SPielen die bessere Wahl wäre. 3DMark nehm ich schon lange nicht mehr als Maßstab, das ist nur ein grober Richtwert. Eine Benchmark von vor 4 Jahren kann unmöglich die modernen Architekturen der Chips und die Anforderungen von modernen Spielen adäquat bewerten. Vantage geht da schon eher, aber auch das ist eher ein Richtwert.

Und den Sinn von FullHD sehe ich bei so nem kleinen Display echt nicht. Bei Spielen zieht es wie gesagt sogar mehr Leistung, hast also weniger FPS als ohne FullHD. Ob Du beim Filmschauen nun FullHD hast oder nicht, merkst Du da eher nicht. Aber wie gesagt: bei vielen Anwendungen hast Du dann echt winzige Menüs und Icons. Hast Du DIr denn schonmal 15 Zoll bei FullHD angeschaut?


----------



## SESOFRED (16. Dezember 2010)

Auf dem Desktop kann ich doch die Symbole vergrößern.
Kann man in spielen nicht die Auflösung ändern
z.b 1280X720? Oder ist das nicht so dolle?
Ein Kumpel hat ein 17Zoll Full HD das hat mir gefallen!
Mir gefällt das Asus vom Design her sehr gut.
Ist auch nicht mein Spiele PC sondern nur für die 2 Stunden Zugfahrt jeden tag.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2010)

Jo, dann nimm halt das Asus, wenn Dir das einfach besser gefällt - die 5650 ist ja selbst laut meiner Darstellung nicht VIEL besser - ich würd das Asus halt nicht nehmen, wenn ALLE anderen Faktoren gleich wären. 


Und die Symbole auf dem Desktop kann man ändern, ja. Aber es gibt viele Anwendungen, die feste Icongrößen und Menüfenster usw. haben.


----------



## SESOFRED (16. Dezember 2010)

OK! 
Vielen Dank für die gute Diskussion werde Dir dann wenn Du willst vom Notebook berichten.

Mfg

Sesofred


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2010)

jo, kannst Du gern machen


----------



## SESOFRED (20. Dezember 2010)

So Das Notebook ist da
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil kann meine Games auch in Full HD auf mittel spielen z.b Bishok 2 mit ca 30 FPS oder CIV 5 mit ca 30 FPS 
Das Notbook bleibt erstaunlich leise!
Werde es aber meistens eh nur für Strategiespiele nutzen.
Was mich etwas stört ist der Luftauslass auf der Linken Seite da da meine Hand im Normalfall liegt und dadurch recht warm wird.
Na ja ist zu verschmerzen. Das verspiegelte Display stört mich persönlich nicht so sehr.

Wenn Du noch fragen hast beantworte ich sie Dir gerne.

mfg

Sesofred


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2010)

Ein Erfahrungsbericht wäre eher für andere gedacht, die auch so was suchen 

Wo is denn der Luftauslass? Der ist doch nicht etwa vorne links ^^  Oder hast Du Deine Hand linke NEBEN dem Notebook liegen?


----------



## SESOFRED (20. Dezember 2010)

Der Luftauslass ist seitlich links hinten und ca. 10cm breit.


----------



## Jedimaster (9. März 2011)

Hi brauche mal Hilfe würde dieses Notbook reichen für WOW Cata.


Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pi2515

DIE TECHNISCHEN DATEN:

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo T7100
Taktrate Prozessor 1800 MHz

Arbeitsspeicher: 2048 MB, DDR2-667

Grafikchip: Intel GMA X3100, 448 MB (max., vom Arbeitsspeicher)

Display: 15.4 Zoll, 1280 x 800

Festplatte: 250 GB

optisches Laufwerk: DVD±RW DL

Ethernet:10/100 Mbit/s

W-LAN: 802.11a/g

Schnittstellen Peripherie: 3x USB, 1x Expresscard, Cardreader

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## Speedguru (9. März 2011)

Mach ruhig nen neuen Thread auf oder benutz die Suchenfunktion, aber die Intel GMA ist sehr langsam, glaube kaum, dass es mit dem Gerät Spaß macht..


----------



## Jedimaster (9. März 2011)

Naja ich denke mal die Grafik muss ich schon runterstellen und nicht auf max aber das macht mir nichts aus sage ich mal...


----------

